# Power out during smoke



## cor8rfan (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry for the question but I couldn't find a post on this issue. I was smoking a bacon wrapped pork loin roast in my Masterbuilt electric smoker when the power went out. I was smoking a 220 and had the meat in there for about a hour and a half. The last time I saw the internal temp it was 116. The power has been out for about an hour now. I haven't opened the door yet. Is the meat ruined?  Am thinking about moving meat to my grill if the power doesn't come on soon. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm late for an immediate solution, but you shouldn't wait more than just a few minutes to move the meat if the heat source dies when hot smoking. The cooker will begin losing heat, and once this happens you need to be putting plan B into action because at some point it becomes a food safety issue...more quickly if you're cooking a compromised or mascerated muscle meat. Power failures can come at any time. Some areas are more prone than others, true, but if it has an electrical cord it may not be a good choice if this is a common occurrence in your area. Power may be off for just a few seconds, or days/weeks, depending on the cause.

Not to poke fun at watt-burners and pellet-poopers, but charcoal, wood or propane-fire smokers don't have this issue. The only outdoor cooker I own that uses electricity is actually just an accessory...a rotisserie motor. If the power goes off, I'll know in short order and can connect to an inverter or generator to finish my meal (that's my plan B). Speaking of generators, a couple hundred bucks will buy you a generator to keep your electric cooker going, if you don't already own one. And, generators are a good multipurpose tool. I won't be without one, simply because of our heavy reliance on grid power for refrigeration and central heating. I'll never be without my generators.

Eric


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 2, 2016)

COR8RFAN said:


> Sorry for the question but I couldn't find a post on this issue. I was smoking a bacon wrapped pork loin roast in my Masterbuilt electric smoker when the power went out. I was smoking a 220 and had the meat in there for about a hour and a half. The last time I saw the internal temp it was 116. The power has been out for about an hour now. I haven't opened the door yet. Is the meat ruined? Am thinking about moving meat to my grill if the power doesn't come on soon. Any help would be great. Thanks.


Keep your self a Stainless Steel Colander around and a emergency bag of charcoal, if it ever happens again, just fill the bowl and light and use the charcoal to get you thru


----------

